# Live from Lincoln Center 1981, Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti. New this year to Youtube



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is the only video concert with all three and it has been missing from video form for ages and is finally on Youtube. For a long time only found on CD. They are all in wonderful voice. Enjoy.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is the only video concert with all three and it has been missing from video form for ages and is finally on Youtube. For a long time only found on CD. They are all in wonderful voice. Enjoy.


Thank you, I wish I had seen it live .


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Thank you, I wish I had seen it live .


Can you even imagine? The opening was a trio from Ernani and Horne had the baritone part rescored for her. It was fabulous.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Thank you, I wish I had seen it live .


Most of us saw the telecast, but it was thrilling nevertheless and some of the selections suited the singers less than others. But it was a vocal feast.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> Most of us saw the telecast, but it was thrilling nevertheless and some of the selections suited the singers less than others. But it was a vocal feast.


Alas, I was in my early 20's and at that point opera had taken a back burner to my friend's interests. I had only heard this in CD form, never seen it. Sutherland's hair was one of the wonders of the modern world. Of course, none of these artists are particularly full of fans on our forum, but I love them nevertheless.


----------



## Yes Luciano (Feb 23, 2018)

Demand for tickets was so great, they actually sang two concerts - the first on March 20 and the second on March 23. I think it was the second concert that was televised but I’m not sure. Count as blessed those persons who were able to attend either performance in person. Those were the days……three very special artists.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is the only video concert with all three and it has been missing from video form for ages and is finally on Youtube. For a long time only found on CD. They are all in wonderful voice. Enjoy.


I can see it now on big screen, My TV is connected with YouTube :angel:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Sutherland/Pavarotti/Horne are a trio that commands incredible respect and praise. Three true winners and icons in the history of the opera world.
Seattle: Your Nina thanks you!!


----------

